# Mitsubishi A-5004???



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok, I just bought an old amp off ebay cheap, its a Mitsubishi A-5004. Guy knew nothing about it. What I've found out from the internet is, this model was made in 1990 by Mitsubishi Electric USA, its 50x4 bridgeable MOSFET power supply and it has some kind of crude built in crossovers. Its an aftermarket unit, not a factory amp. The guy said it didn't have a scratch on it, and it was "like new". It has original box and manual. It also tested good. I can't post pics cause I'm in Afghanistan at the moment. My question is, does anybody know anything about these old Mitsubishi amps? Looks like they made several models in the later 80's. Did they morph into any better known brands later in the 90's? Were they any good? Why did they quit making them? Who actually made them (if not Mitsubishi)? Any info on them is appreciated, i'm curious now.


----------



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

I can't believe nobody knows anything about this thing. Or any old Mitsubishi amps.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

I installed a couple many years ago,good sounding amp,it was relatively cheap,I think they were silver or black.enjoy an odd piece of this industry.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

No they stopped making them a few years after,yes they were solid amps,reminded me of old alpine or kenwood,who actually made them?ppi maybe? Sorry but that is all I remember.stay safe over there, if you are serving the USA in the military , thank you! If I remember the box was like like black or dark blue with gold writing,anyway enjoy.


----------



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

Finally someone that has actually seen one of these things. The one I got is black. Any more info??


----------



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok sweet. Thanks jpeezy. I want to "modernize" it a bit so I don't have to use the Romex connectors for power and ground. I wonder if PPI actually made them? That would be neat.


----------



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

Nothing else to say about Mistubishi amps??


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry but they were made for such a short time,which was unfortunate they were pretty well made. The best part about old stuff like that is most people don't know what it is so you probably got it cheap. And having the knowledge that at one time things were built and designed to last.they had to be pretty decent for me to remember installing them almost15 years ago. Enjoy them!


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Pull bottom plate off and see if made in USA is on the board,or Tempe Arizona.about twenty years ago I was able to go on a factory tour at ppi and I peeked behind a huge curtain in the warehouse there was a lot! Of other oe amp companies on the shelves waiting to be shipped out,more than people know.


----------



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok, will do. My wife took pictures and this thing looks brand new.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Geez man this is old school not artifact school : D

Glad you made it to the forum!


----------



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks Legend! I can't wait to hear the old mummy fart play!


----------



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm going to resurrect this thread cause I got this thing out of the closet and I'm going to make pig-tails for it instead of the old Molex connectors. It is actually made by Mitsubishi Electrics of Japan, and assembled in Hong Kong. So I guess this thing never was marketed in the U.S.? The box and all the labels on it are in English? Nobody has worked with these things? Besides Jpeezy?


----------



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

here are some pics, they arent very good


----------

